# Pollen Filter (A/C Filter)



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Does anyone know where to look to see if I have a pollen or a/c filter. I guess you could call it a cabin filter. I don't know if I have one. My vehicle is an SEL.


----------



## FCPorto (Feb 13, 2010)

open bottom glove compartment,unclip it and you should have access. $40 filter


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Huh?*

I checked for the filter in my SE, and I don't have one. Must be a SEL feature.


----------



## Cool Dub (Aug 25, 2010)

*How long do we keep pollen filter?*

Per Mile or what?


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

Change the Cabin Air Filter Annually - included in the VW free maintenance at 12K, 24K and 36K.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

So what models came with the Cabin/Pollen Filter? The dealer said that my SEL does not have it. Is it only on the Premium?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Steveaut said:


> So what models came with the Cabin/Pollen Filter? The dealer said that my SEL does not have it. Is it only on the Premium?


All models with A/C, here's how to do it: If you want to see a pic of it it's right in the CD manual under "Owners Manual" then "Maintaining Your Vehicle", then "Maintenence Procedures", then "Air Conditioner Maintenence", scroll down and you will see a visual. I would call it a cabin filter (HEPA) not and air conditioning filter, your dealer may have been confused by the nomenclature. Pretty sure this is the mopar # 68042866AB.

Here it is:

*Do not remove the A/C air filter while the blower is operating or personal injury may result.* 


The A/C air filter is located in the fresh air inlet behind the lower glove box. Perform the following procedure to replace the filter: 

Open the glove compartment and remove all contents. 
Push in on the sides of the glove compartment and lower the door. 
Pivot the glove compartment downward. 
Disengage the two retaining tabs that secure the filter cover to the HVAC housing, and remove the cover. 





*A/C Air Filter Replacement * 


Remove the A/C air filter by pulling it straight out of the housing. 
Install the A/C air filter with the arrow on the filter pointing toward the floor. When installing the filter cover, make sure the retaining tabs fully engage the cover. 
Caution! 
The A/C air filter is labeled with an arrow to indicate airflow direction through the filter. Failure to properly install the filter will result in the need to replace it more often. 


Rotate the glove compartment door back into position.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

It appears that some trims DO NOT have a cabin filter. My '09 SE (With A/C) does not have one installed, which would explain the premature failure of the blower (dirt/dust/leaves built up causing it to start making noise). Just posting this for the benefit of future inquiries.


----------



## RyanM (Aug 6, 2001)

Is there an ability to upgrade? My Routan doesn't have the pollen filter either.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

It looks as if to have the cabin filter you need the automatic climate control as in the SEL's and SEL Premiums. Way to much to upgrade. Before I though all the A/C equipped vans had it but I guess not. Our SEL has it and to be honest with you, I checked it before it was replaced it wasn't really dirty.


----------

